# dTap shot



## sonic19 (Oct 5, 2013)

Hey guys,

my employer gave me an option to take a series of dTap shots which expires every 10 years or waive it.

For now, I have signed the waiver but I'm just wondering what this is, how I can get it, how serious it is?
And what are side effects of the series of shots?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 5, 2013)

http://www.cdc.gov/vaccines/hcp/vis/vis-statements/tdap.pdf

http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/007334.htm


----------



## sonic19 (Oct 5, 2013)

Thanks a lot for the links!

Hm, still not sure if I should get a shot or not haha. I wonder what percentage of EMTs work without/with dTap shot


----------



## PotatoMedic (Oct 5, 2013)

What is your reasons not to?


----------



## sonic19 (Oct 5, 2013)

FireWA1 said:


> What is your reasons not to?



Good question hahaha, I guess side effects.. but I had it about 11 years ago and didn't have any serious side effects so maybe I'll just get it


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 5, 2013)

I declined to get it thru work however it is a mandatory vaccine for my paramedic school.


----------



## sonic19 (Oct 5, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> I declined to get it thru work however it is a mandatory vaccine for my paramedic school.



What was your reason to decline it? just curious


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 5, 2013)

sonic19 said:


> What was your reason to decline it? just curious



A mixture of not knowing when I got the last shot and my body's reaction to needles.


----------



## sonic19 (Oct 5, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> A mixture of not knowing when I got the last shot and my body's reaction to needles.



I got mine in 2001 so it's expired and I don't think I had side effects. Does that mean I just need to grow a pair and get the shot? hahaha


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 5, 2013)

sonic19 said:


> I got mine in 2001 so it's expired and I don't think I had side effects. Does that mean I just need to grow a pair and get the shot? hahaha



More than likely it's not going to hurt. I wish mine was that easy to get over. It's not fun having your BP go to 60s/40s after a simple TB shot.


----------



## sonic19 (Oct 5, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> More than likely it's not going to hurt. I wish mine was that easy to get over. It's not fun having your BP go to 60s/40s after a simple TB shot.



Ok, I'll probably get it. Wow, psychogenic reaction? dang


----------



## PotatoMedic (Oct 5, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> More than likely it's not going to hurt. I wish mine was that easy to get over. It's not fun having your BP go to 60s/40s after a simple TB shot.



Have fun in medic school!  In my phlebotomy class we practiced drawing blood on each other.  And from what every one has said.  Same goes for medic school.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 5, 2013)

FireWA1 said:


> Have fun in medic school!  In my phlebotomy class we practiced drawing blood on each other.  And from what every one has said.  Same goes for medic school.



We have the option of getting stuck or not. And from I've been hearing they only do it one time.


----------



## TomP (Oct 5, 2013)

I looked like a herion addict with track marks all over my arms half way though my medic program.


----------



## Clipper1 (Oct 5, 2013)

If you work in health care, there is more involved to your decision than just you and the fear of needles should be a non issue when compared to the other things.

http://www.cdc.gov/features/healthcareworkervaccines/

Do you work with children? Is there is a relatively large population of children and adults who do not have their vaccinations up to date in your area? 

Do you have small children or elderly relatives around you?  Do you transport patients who are immunocompromised  in any way? Do you and your wife plan on having children soon?  

Also don't be surprised if your patients ask you if your have had your vaccinations definitely around flu season. Patients are becoming more proactive in their healthcare and are now taught that health care providers can not only be helpers but also their enemies when it comes to infectious disease prevention.


----------



## Mariemt (Oct 5, 2013)

DTaP does not have the side affects of the previous DTP.  I have chosen to get all these shots as whooping cough seems to make an appearance every once in a while and its not something I want


----------



## medichopeful (Oct 5, 2013)

Generally, vaccines are some of the safest medications.  Can there be adverse reactions?  Yes, of course.  But serious reactions are rare.

Vaccines are a very hot-button topic for me.  I see very few reasons for people in general to not get them or decline them (read: absolute contraindication or previous serious reaction or allergy to something in it).  

Have you received other vaccines, like the flu vaccine recently?  Is it only this one vaccine (TDaP), or others too?

One thing that you have to consider is that vaccines, just like nitrile gloves, don't just protect you.  You should look up the concept of herd immunity, it might help sway you to get the vaccine.

Ultimately, the decision is yours.  However, keep in mind the consequences for you and others.


----------

